# Solved: Access to resource disallowed



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

I have a user who gets the below error when trying to map to a server:

.


> Access to the resource \\Fdc1vcmsas002\ has been disallowed


Is anybody able to tell me what this means or how to get by it?

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It means they do not have the rights based on their user account to access that resource.


----------



## paul_carron (Oct 15, 2006)

Cheers Rockn. Got sorted now.


----------

